# Adobe Camera RAW 10 and DNG Converter 10 Now Available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 19, 2017)

```
<em>Camera Raw 10 is now available as a final release available in the Adobe Create Cloud desktop app.</em></p>
<p><strong>Range Mask

</strong>Range Mask works within the structure of the existing local adjustment tools to give you more precision with your local adjustments. One way to think of it is that Range Mask is a modifier that can be applied to a local adjustment, allowing you to create more precise selections with less hassle.  Range Mask is designed to be easy to use, and the resulting mask can be further refined by nudging the sliders.</p>
<p>Range Mask has two different modes to address two different types of color/tone-based masks: Color Range Mask and Luminance Range Mask.</p>
<p><strong>Usage Instructions:</strong></p>
<ol class="ol1">
<li class="li1">Open an image into the Camera Raw plugin</li>
<li class="li1">Select one of the local adjustment tools (Local Adjustment Brush, Graduated Filter, Radial Filter) and make an initial mask of your intended selection area.</li>
<li class="li1">From the Range Mask option, select either Color or Luminance.
<ul class="ul1">
<li class="li1">Color: Use the Eyedropper to select the colors you’d like to include in your selection.<span class="Apple-converted-space">  </span>You can select up to 5 different colors using the Shift + click method with the eyedropper.<span class="Apple-converted-space">  Alternatively, you can sample a range of colors, even completely different colors, by dragging out an area with the eyedropper. </span>Once selected, you can further refine your selection using the Amount slider.</li>
<li class="li1">Luminance: Use the Range and Smoothness sliders to adjust your mask and fine tune.</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li class="li1">Use the local adjustment sliders to make the desired edits to your images.</li>
</ol>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Check out <a href="https://youtu.be/Bl6qUNBkwXQ">Julieanne Kost’s video on the new Range Mask feature</a> in Camera Raw 10.</p>
<p><strong>New Camera Support in Camera Raw 10</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS M100*</li>
<li>Casio EX-ZR4100</li>
<li>Casio EX-ZR5100</li>
<li>Fujifilm X-E3</li>
<li>Olympus OM-D EM-10 Mark III</li>
<li>Samsung Galaxy S8</li>
<li>Samsung Galaxy S8+</li>
<li>Sony RX0 (DSC-RX0)**</li>
<li>Sony RX10 IV (DSC-RX10M4)*</li>
</ul>
<p><em>* Denotes preliminary support.</em></p>
<p><em>** Only the Adobe Standard color profile included.</em></p>
<p><strong>New Lens Profiles in Camera Raw 10</strong></p>


<table width="647">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td width="176"><strong>Mount</strong></td>
<td width="361"><strong>Name</strong></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Apple</td>
<td width="252">Apple iPad Pro (10.5-inch) back camera 3.99mm f/1.8 (DNG+JPEG)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Apple</td>
<td width="252">Apple iPad Pro (10.5-inch) front camera 2.87mm f/2.2</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Apple</td>
<td width="252">Apple iPad Pro (12.9-inch) back camera 3.99mm f/1.8 (DNG+JPEG)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Apple</td>
<td width="252">Apple iPad Pro (12.9-inch) front camera 2.87mm f/2.2</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Canon EF</td>
<td width="252">SIGMA 14mm F1.8 DG HSM A017</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Canon EF</td>
<td width="252">SIGMA 20mm T1.5 FF HIGH-SPEED PRIME</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Canon EF</td>
<td width="252">SIGMA 24mm T1.5 FF HIGH-SPEED PRIME</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Canon EF</td>
<td width="252">SIGMA 24-35mm T2.2 FF ZOOM</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Canon EF</td>
<td width="252">SIGMA 24-70mm F2.8 DG OS HSM A017</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Canon EF</td>
<td width="252">SIGMA 35mm T1.5 FF HIGH-SPEED PRIME</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Canon EF</td>
<td width="252">SIGMA 50mm T1.5 FF HIGH-SPEED PRIME</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Canon EF</td>
<td width="252">SIGMA 85mm T1.5 FF HIGH-SPEED PRIME</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Canon EF</td>
<td width="252">SIGMA 135mm T2 FF HIGH-SPEED PRIME</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Canon EF</td>
<td width="252">TAMRON 18-400mm F3.5-6.3 Di II VC HLD B028E</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Canon EF</td>
<td width="252">Zeiss Milvus 1.4/35 ZE</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Canon EF-S</td>
<td width="252">Canon EF-S 35mm f/2.8 MACRO IS STM</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Nikon F</td>
<td width="252">KMZ Tair 11A 135mm F2.8</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Nikon F</td>
<td width="252">SIGMA 14mm F1.8 DG HSM A017</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Nikon F</td>
<td width="252">SIGMA 100-400mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM C017</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Nikon F</td>
<td width="252">TAMRON 18-400mm F3.5-6.3 Di II VC HLD B028N</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Nikon F</td>
<td width="252">Zeiss Milvus 1.4/35 ZF.2</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Samsung</td>
<td width="252">Samsung Galaxy S8 (DNG+JPEG)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Samsung</td>
<td width="252">Samsung Galaxy S8+ (DNG+JPEG)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Sigma</td>
<td width="252">SIGMA 14mm F1.8 DG HSM A017</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Sigma</td>
<td width="252">SIGMA 100-400mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM C017</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Sony FE</td>
<td width="252">Rokinon/Samyang AF 35mm F2.8 FE</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Sony FE</td>
<td width="252">Sony FE 100-400mm F4.5-5.6 GM OSS</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Sony FE</td>
<td width="252">Sony FE 100-400mm F4.5-5.6 GM OSS + 1.4X Teleconverter</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Sony FE</td>
<td width="252">Sony FE 100-400mm F4.5-5.6 GM OSS + 2X Teleconverter</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Sony FE</td>
<td width="252">Tokina FíRIN 20mm F2 FE MF</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p>Download Links</p>
<p>Camera Raw 10 – Please use the Adobe Creative Cloud app to download and install Camera Raw 10.</p>
<p>DNG Converter 10:  <a href="http://www.adobe.com/go/dng_converter_mac/">Mac</a> | <a href="http://www.adobe.com/go/dng_converter_win/">Win</a></p>
<p>Please note – If you have trouble updating to the latest ACR update via the Creative Cloud application, please refer to the following plugin installation:</p>
<p><a href="http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/camera-raw-plug-in-installer.html">http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/camera-raw-plug-in-installer.html</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Talys (Oct 21, 2017)

Very nice! I'm glad they brought Range Mask to ACR -- which I use quite a lot for my non-Lightroom managed photography.


----------

